# ASUS R9 270X DirectCU II TOP 2 GB



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2013)

The ASUS R9 270X DC II TOP comes overclocked out of the box and features the well-known ASUS Direct CU cooler, which results in excellent temperatures and very low idle noise levels. The card ends up a bit noisier during gaming, though. With a price of $210, it's just marginally more expensive than the cheapest R9 270X on the market.

*Show full review*


----------



## Razorfang (Nov 30, 2013)

Are there any plans to add Battlefield 4 to your line-up of benchmarked games?


----------



## arrow (Nov 30, 2013)

plz use this game for benchmark  : battlefield 4 - call of duty : ghosts - AC IV - NFS Rival and batman Arkham Origin 

if you can plz  review of MSI R9 270X gaming oc . thanks


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 30, 2013)

arrow said:


> plz use this game for benchmark  : battlefield 4 - call of duty : ghosts - AC IV - NFS Rival and batman Arkham Origin
> 
> if you can plz  review of MSI R9 270X gaming oc . thanks


NFS:Rivals is a crap console port locked at 30FPS so there really is no point benching it (PROOF) and if you hack it to run at above 30FPS the physics go to hell because they're bound to the frame rate.


----------



## Nortrop (Dec 1, 2013)

Typical mediocrity and corner-cutting from Asus in the midrange. I like them going crazy with their high-end stuff, but not this. Would it hurt them that much to put a little more effort? There's now vrm cooling, there's no cooling for the ram. How much does a baseplate cost damnit? I can't believe they're still using these little, noisy and useless fans. I remember having them on my 6950 DC2, and they were driving me mad. Also, someone should tell Asus that "direct contact" cooling doesn't work that great with bare dies.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2013)

arrow said:


> plz use this game for benchmark : battlefield 4 - call of duty : ghosts - AC IV - NFS Rival and batman Arkham Origin



very soon, not need for sped for the reason mentioned above.


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 1, 2013)

Nortrop said:


> Typical mediocrity and corner-cutting from Asus in the midrange. I like them going crazy with their high-end stuff, but not this. Would it hurt them that much to put a little more effort? There's now vrm cooling, there's no cooling for the ram. How much does a baseplate cost damnit? I can't believe they're still using these little, noisy and useless fans. I remember having them on my 6950 DC2, and they were driving me mad. Also, someone should tell Asus that "direct contact" cooling doesn't work that great with bare dies.


VRM cooling on six phase design feeding a 140W GPU is pointless it's pushing less than 20A per phase so it really shouldn't get hot and there's a fan almost directly above it. And the sound and temperature test both show that this cooler is running a pointlessly high fan profile but is way cooler and a bit quieter than reference.


----------



## Nortrop (Dec 1, 2013)

I agree with you to an extent. But think longevity, think overclocking, not everybody has a perfectly cooled case, some people live in warm climates where it's hot all year round.  Not everybody sits in a temperature controlled lab.

I know they do extensive testing, but for being a premium brand it's pretty dull of them to skimp on a couple of dime's worth of aluminum. 

The fan profile on the other hand isn't pointlessly high, it's simply what the fans are capable of. They are rubbish and you can see that they're having trouble handling even a power efficient design with a big-ass heatsink like this one, without being noisy. It's simply a compromise that Asus need to stop doing. Take a look at the other manufacturers and you can see that (with little exceptions) everybody has practically nailed it.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 2, 2013)

arrow said:


> plz use this game for benchmark  : battlefield 4 - call of duty : ghosts - AC IV - NFS Rival and batman Arkham Origin
> 
> if you can plz  review of MSI R9 270X gaming oc . thanks


He can ommit COD Ghosts and NFS Rivals. NFS Rivals has this thing that when unlocked to more than 30 fps, everything looks like straight out of a Charlie Chaplin movie.


----------



## anubis44 (Dec 2, 2013)

Current thread name: "*Asus R9 270X DC II TOP 3072 MB*"

Not to a be a dick or anything, but the card only has 2048GB of memory. Please fix the name of this thread.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice card and good cooler, but i dont like their power pins. It looks kinda easy to break since they use design like that


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> but i dont like their power pins. It looks kinda easy to break since they use design like that


it's actually a very good design. much easier to insert and remove.


----------



## anubis44 (Dec 2, 2013)

W1zzard, thanks so much for the comprehensive line-up of games. 

Just one respectful request. Company of Heroes 2 (COH2) is a huge favorite of many RTS gamers. In fact, when my best friend needed to upgrade his machine recently, he asked me what was the best value in a new graphics card (bang for the buck), and he stipulated that he didn't care about benchmarks/performance in any other game but COH2! That stipulation altered my recommendation, and I suggested a Gigabyte Windforce 3 7870, based on his monitor resolution (1920x1080). All I had to go by at the time (back in August, just before the 270X release) was this one single published  benchmark: http://www.techspot.com/review/689-company-of-heroes-2-performance/page2.html. However, it would be nice to see how cards perform over time in this game as other friends and family ask for recommendations for this game. 

As for the argument that it is significantly CPU-limited, well, you do have Starcraft II in here! 

I realize this is not a majority view of gamers, but I was therefore wondering if you could add COH2 to your list of benchmarked programs considering what a major draw it is to PC gaming.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 2, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> it's actually a very good design. much easier to insert and remove.


yeah but most place the hook on the other side so they use full pcb and not cutting it to make a place for the hook


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> yeah but most place the hook on the other side so they use full pcb and not cutting it to make a place for the hook


I see no issue with that. I've reviewed almost all recent ASUS cards and I'm always happy to see that connector, because it makes my life easier. There are many cards where heatsinks make it very difficult to remove the power cable, because the heatpipe blocks the plastic tab that you need to press down.


----------

